# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Juego con 3 Cartas

## AleAGermanotta

Vengo de nuevo a quitarles un poco de su tiempo, y a compartirles este video, es el juego clásico de las tres cartas, en el que se cuenta la historia de un tahúr, pero en mi video cambie un poco la historia e incluí a un espectador para que partícipara en la charla, espero les guste, acepto críticas, comentarios, sugerencias, insultos, golpes, JAJAJA, gracias por verlo!

Juego con 3 Cartas - YouTube

----------

